

Any hashtag is an instant chat room on this network - Backlash85
http://www.notospy.com

======
defenestration
Wow, what did you do with the background on your homepage? The flashs are
hurting the eyes.

------
Backlash85
Yea temporary sorry.. Working on a better presentation

------
Backlash85
I am in the chat room #notospy come meet me guys!

